# need to turn logo into rhinestones



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, I'm trying to turn a logo into a rhinestone template... I have LXI and corel draw and of course a cutter.. and having so much fun trying to figure it out....Can someone please help me!

Thanks
Jan


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you post the logo?

Kevin


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

No, unfortunately I can't..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh... well I think it's difficult to assist without seeing the artwork...

If it's not already in a vector format... That's where I would start...

I have some videos on Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW that you might gleam something from?

Rhinestoning with CorelDRAW - YouTube

Sorry I can't help more but without seeing what it is you would be designing it's tough to suggest much beyond what I have.

Kevin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have rhinestoning software? I know somebody posted a video on how to rhinestone with Corel alone.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Jan, you need to be able to answer these questions before you can move forward:

Is your logo in a vector format - .eps, .ai, .cdr, .plt? - If not, then you need to convert it to a vector format. Here's a free service: Vector Magic My Images or I believe you can vectorize your artwork in Corel
Do you have rhinestoning software, the macro for doing rhinestones with Corel, or know the "long-hand" process for doing rhinestone patterns in Core? - If not, then the You Tube videos that have been recommended will be of great help.
If you are stuck on 1 or 2 above, and need a quicker solution, PM me.

Good luck


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey I have LXi from signwarehouse ..IT's a eps file.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, that's half the battle. Now you need to either have rhinestone software that will place the stone pattern on your eps file, or you need to have one of the available rhinestone macros for Corel that will do the same thing. Once that's done, you send your "rhinestone eps cut file" to your cutter to make the template.

If you don't have rhinestone software or the Corel macros, then you can get someone to make the cut file for you.


----------

